# Some kind of bug



## HavToNo (Jul 2, 2018)

1B4A7457 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 2, 2018)

Arghhhh, His eyes are freaking me out, mine want to cross just looking at them.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 2, 2018)

What on Earth is it......


----------



## HavToNo (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> What on Earth is it......


I have no idea. You can see little hooks on the end of the legs if you look close.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like it's from the Tree Cricket family.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Howe island stick insect? Juvenile? Watch the video when she takes the lid off the container. Just trying to help.

Critically Endangered Lord Howe Island Stick Insect Nymphs Begin...


----------



## davholla (Jul 3, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Lord Howe island stick insect? Juvenile? Watch the video when she takes the lid off the container. Just trying to help.
> 
> Critically Endangered Lord Howe Island Stick Insect Nymphs Begin...


Very unlikely in Canada, it is some cricket or grasshopper nymph.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 3, 2018)

Yeah, probably not. Had no idea where you are. Looks like Jeff G is on the right track. Google it. Lots of images very similar.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 4, 2018)

Male juvenile Meconema thalassinum


----------



## HavToNo (Jul 4, 2018)

chuasam said:


> Male juvenile Meconema thalassinum


Thanks for the ID.


----------



## razashaikh (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks good to eyes


----------



## HavToNo (Jul 5, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Looks good to eyes


Thank you.


----------

